# écran zébré, plantage safari, photos transparentes...



## mylene30190 (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, depuis un moment j'ai un pb inquiétant : safari plante régulièrement et impossible d'en sortir en force, il faut que j'éteigne l'ordi et que je le rallume. De plus, plusieurs fois avant de planter, le fond d'écran avait des stries horizontales, et j'ai remarqué aussi qu'en ouvrant quelques-unes de mes photos, certaines parties étaient transparentes.
Est-ce que j'ai attrapé un virus ???
Je suis très nulle (j'ai mis 1/2 heure pour trouver cette nouvelle discussion...) alors pour moi c'est un peu la cata...
Mon ordi : Imac G5 - power mac 12,1 - processeur power pc

please help, je me prosterne déjà aux pieds de celui ou celle qui m'aidera !!!


----------



## mylene30190 (23 Juin 2008)

Donc comme personne ne m'a répondu ici, mais que j'ai eu quelques tuyaux ailleurs, je vous en fait profiter au cas où :

on m'a conseillé de faire un Apple hardware test (par dvd en le redémarrant en appuyant sur "alt", ou par cd en appuyant sur "c "au démarrage)
- on m'a aussi conseillé de réparer les autorisations(applications - utilitaires - utilitaires de disque - en haut à gauche DD - clic sur SOS - clic sur vérifier les autorisations
- enfin on m'a dit de réinitialiser Safari


Voualà, c'est peut-être pas grand-chose pour les pros que vous êtes mais c'est tout ce que je sais, si ça peut profiter à un autre ignare tant-mieux !


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2008)

Je pense que la carte vidéo de ton imac est morte ! Mais avant essaye un reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R ) maintenu enfoncé au démarrage et atteindre 3 boing puis laché les touches.


----------



## roselyneT (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour pour dire un grand merci à cette discussion qui apporte de l'eau à mon moulin!
Mon Pb c'est la carte vidéo ,à ce qu'il paraît(écran lumineux mais zébré) et l'information "hardware test " vient à mon secours !!!!!!


----------



## nlouis (23 Juillet 2011)

regarde mon lien 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leo-ma-tue-ou-la-mort-dun-mbpro-annonce-771022.html


----------

